# Stream my desktop to an Android phone?



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Is there some way to stream a video of a computer's desktop to my Android phone? I heard that LiveStream.com could do it, but gave up after an hour... (including at least 10 minutes of trying to figure out their darn human verification strings) I think LogMeIn could do it, but it's kind of slow for streaming video... Thanks!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Is TeamViewer sufficient for your needs?


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

Do you actually want to stream video, or view and control your desktop?

For streaming video, there's DNLA client/server software.

For desktop control and access, there are plenty of Android VNC clients.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

I looked at the DNLA web site, but can't figure out what is going on there... and whether or not my devices would be certified? It looks like it's designed to stream a video file from a computer to another device? If so, that's not what I want...

I want to create a stream of the computer's desktop (so I can monitor a security camera remotely). Desktop control systems like VLC are just too slow to refresh. I'm thinking something like ustream that does actual video compression, but with the video source being the desktop rather than a camera.


----------



## AtlasG (Oct 13, 2012)

Try Plex.
http://www.plexapp.com/


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

What type of camera is it? Does it connect to a recorder, or just to the PC? You'd be better off streaming the camera directly, rather than your computer's desktop.

Teamviewer does has options to set a different screen resolution and color depth to reduce bandwidth... also, in the Advanced settings on the computer side, there's a "Monitor driver" option that will speed up the display. If you have UltraVNC, it has a similar "mirror driver" that does the same thing.

But really, streaming the desktop is an overall very inefficient way to do this.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

This one is a Geovision Fisheye 5 MP camera. You are 100% right -- it would be best to connect to the camera directly. Unfortunately, the app from Geovision doesn't support anything over 2MP. The only option from the manufacturer is to reduce the quality of the camera to 2MP, but it only supports one stream -- which means that the DVR will then only record 2MP. So what's the point of having a 5MP camera? It's just silly. The Geovision DVR supports mobile streaming, but at a maximum of 320x240 -- which means you can really see nothing. They haven't updated it in years. It's very frustrating. As a result, I'm trying to come up with some silly way to work around their limitations. Thanks fo rth esuggestions!


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

I knew there were more reasons I hated GeoVision. Is this setup from 2006 or something??

I wonder if you could pull a full-res stream from the camera using something like VLC, then re-stream it at lower resolution?

Or possibly use a different mobile app? IP Cam Viewer has direct support for assorted GV cameras and DVR versions, as well as many, many other brands of cameras and DVRs.

Although, a 5MP stream would be pretty data-intensive for a mobile connection - I can't imagine it would work too well unless you're on LTE. Probably a big part of the reason the GV app is limited to 2MP.


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

Anyway, if streaming the desktop is the only way to do it for you, I'd suggest UltraVNC with the mirror driver on the DVR end. I use TeamViewer and UVNC to support a few dozen remote DVRs, and the mirror driver makes a HUGE difference to speed and "fluidity", especially when there's moving video on the screen. TeamViewer's "Monitor Driver" does essentially the same thingl; in fact, I believe that TV is originally based off UVNC.


----------

